#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  HCL Technologies selects 110 students from LPU

## Abhinav2

Leading  IT Company, HCL Technologies ISD has selected massive 110 (one hundred  and ten) students of Lovely Professional University in a single  placement drive.  This is one of the largest recruitment done by HCL so  far in any of the single university campus. This achievement of the  students clearly speaks that IT companies are looking for great talent.  The selected ones will join their duties in the month of July 2013, as  Graduate Engineer Trainees, on an annual salary package of 2.75 Lac per  annum. For this drive, students of B.Tech /B.E Electronics and  Communication & Computer Engineering, Batch 2013 (Final Year), were  eligible.

Source: Indiaeducationdiary





  Similar Threads: Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd. Technologies Placement Papers,Placement Process and Criteria,Company Profile Summer training for engineering students @ gcl technologies Manipal University Engineering students race to Formula Students Germany (FSG-1013) CS technologies

----------


## kiran.9087

plzz will u tell me m.tech in lpu...

----------

